# Dustin O'Halloran's Piano in "Breathe In" ?



## nickhmusic (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone can hear what piano could be used in this piece from the soundtrack to the movie "Breathe In" - lots of stereo separation here and my assumption is that it's a live recording of a real piano, but who knows?

I know Dustin has a Bluthner piano in his studio, but I'm looking to upgrade my piano library for a more classical sound, to compliment the Felts I already own, and the Emotional Piano. I was looking at perhaps one of the Synchrons from VSL perhaps? 

Thanks for any help guys, much appreciated. Link to the video below.


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2021)

Beautiful piece. I immediately thought of EWQL pianos for this thick piano tone. Here's the beginning of the theme I played with the EWQL Steinway D Platinum (Close + Player mics & built in 'Piano 2' reverb) followed by the same section with VSL's Vienna Imperial (Player mic + built in 'Neuer Saal' convolution reverb):


----------



## nickhmusic (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow, thank you - i'm overwhelmed you took the time to do this. 

Both sound fantastic. Think the EWQL Steinway sounds closer and "beefier", but the Vienna has that incredible realism. 

Thanks again, I love this forum!


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2021)

Following on from those 2 recommendations, if you like the tone, the Vienna Imperial is far easier to control velocity-wise and is much more consistent than the EWQL pianos. Both pianos have real Una Corda samples too, but the VSL Vienna Imperial is more deeply sampled, and has Close, Player & Distant mic sets. On special now at the moment too.


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2021)

nickhmusic said:


> Wow, thank you - i'm overwhelmed you took the time to do this.
> 
> Both sound fantastic. Think the EWQL Steinway sounds closer and "beefier", but the Vienna has that incredible realism.
> 
> Thanks again, I love this forum!


My pleasure Nick. It's Monday morning here in Melbourne and I had just fired up the DAW for the day so not a problem  Hope it helps.


----------



## nickhmusic (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks, good to know. Do you happen to own the Bluthner Grand from VSL, as after posting this I went searching for Dustin's favourite grand of choice, and he references the Bluthner quite a bit?

I think after years of using much older sample libraries, I'm coming round to the fact that these newer libraries are incredibly well sampled, all of them. Wow.


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2021)

nickhmusic said:


> Thanks, good to know. Do you happen to own the Bluthner Grand from VSL, as after posting this I went searching for Dustin's favourite grand of choice, and he references the Bluthner quite a bit?
> 
> I think after years of using much older sample libraries, I'm coming round to the fact that these newer libraries are incredibly well sampled, all of them. Wow.


I do have the VSL Bluthner (Full edition) Nick. I'll bounce the same excerpt out for you now if you like? Also, the Cinesamples CinePiano may also fit this tone/character.


----------



## nickhmusic (Jun 14, 2021)

CGR said:


> I do have the VSL Bluthner (Full edition) Nick. I'll bounce the same excerpt out for you now if you like? Also, the Cinesamples CinePiano may also fit this tone/character.


If it's not too much trouble, much appreciated thank you. 

I'm working on a project at the moment and it will be solo piano in the main, so either way, I'll be investing a couple of hundred on one of them today!


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2021)

OK, here's the same excerpt with CinePiano (Close + Room mics & built in Amsterdam Hall reverb) and the VSL Bluthner Standard (a modified 'Concert' preset with 'Timbre Shift' at -2 and 'Body' +15%):


----------



## nickhmusic (Jun 14, 2021)

CGR said:


> OK, here's the same excerpt with CinePiano (Close + Room mics & built in Amsterdam Hall reverb) and the VSL Bluthner Standard (a modified 'Concert' preset with 'Timbre Shift' at -2 and 'Body' +15%):


thank you CGR, I think Cinepiano is making sense to me so far. That and the Seems quite versatile. 

ALL OF THEM?


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2021)

nickhmusic said:


> thank you CGR, I think Cinepiano is making sense to me so far. That and the Seems quite versatile.
> 
> ALL OF THEM?


Yes, CinePiano is a solid option. Quite versatile and has a real weight & body to the tone.


----------

